

Apple falling behind in smartphones, says Steve Wozniak - tilt
http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/7/3963962/steve-wozniak-apple-falling-behind-in-phones-samsung-great-competitor

======
lucb1e
But we knew that already when the 4S came out instead of a revolutionary new
phone. It's just sad that Apple has continued this course.

------
speeder
I like Woz, he is always very sincere.

When he came to Campus Party 2011, someone asked him about the closed
ecosystem, he said he was against it, but sadly he did not had sufficient
power at apple to change that, and that in his opinion, if you own a device,
you should be able to do whatever you want with it.

Now, for Apple and falling behind... Yeah.

They could try to improve it though, one of the coolest features Android have,
and iPhone don't, is the "intent" system, and I am sure people would like
iPhone much more if Apple copied that (among other things).

Now, where Windows is way better than Android????

